# Reputation



## DoomJazz

How does the little green bar in our info work?


----------



## Xaios

Every post you make has a little icon beside it that looks like a weight scale. Other posters can click on this icon and add or detract reputation points, which will show up on your profile. The more reputation points you gain, the larger your reputation bar will grow. It will grow by one bar for every 500 points of reputation you gain while you have dark green bars. Then, when you move into light green bar territory, it will grow every 1500 points. After that, only the favor of a fabled viking god will grant a golden rep bar (it takes a lot of points, but I'm not certain how many off the top of my head). However, if you're an asshole and people detract from your reputation enough for it to become a negative number, your rep bar will turn red.

Every time someone "thanks" a thread you've created (with the "thumbs up" icon that appears in the first post of each thread), you earn 5 points of rep. When people add rep to an individual post, the amount of rep you gain (or lose) is predicated on the amount of rep the person giving/taking the rep already has.

Additionally, for each thread you created where someone "thanked" your initial post in the thread, it will increase the "Thanked" counter directly above your rep bar. However, this only happens once per thread.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Xaios nailed it.

Although...










<----


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Xaios said:


> Every post you make has a little icon beside it that looks like a weight scale. Other posters can click on this icon and add or detract reputation points, which will show up on your profile. The more reputation points you can, the larger your reputation bar will grow. It will grow by one bar for every 500 points of reputation you gain while you have dark green bars. Then, when you move into light green bar territory, it will grow every 1500 points. After that, only the favor of a fabled viking god will grant a golden rep bar (it takes a lot of points, but I'm not certain how many off the top of my head). However, if you're an asshole and people detract from your reputation enough for it to become a negative number, your rep bar will turn red.
> 
> Every time someone "thanks" a thread you've created (with the "thumbs up" icon that appears in the first post of each thread), you earn 5 points of rep. When people add rep to an individual post, the amount of rep you gain (or lose) is predicated on the amount of rep the person giving/taking the rep already has.
> 
> Additionally, for each thread you created where someone "thanked" your initial post in the thread, it will increase the "Thanked" counter directly above your rep bar. However, this only happens once per thread.



Nailed it. Notice how I liked his post, which doesn't grant him any rep. It ups his like counter on his profile, which doesn't increase his e-penis like rep does rofl. I personally don't like the like system very much, but I give likes every once in a while when I feel as though a post doesn't "deserve" rep, but was good nonetheless. Sometimes I like and I give rep because why not?


----------



## Fiction

I rep at home, and like on the phone.. Only because Rep doesn't work properly on my iPhone.


----------



## Xaios

Chickenhawk said:


> Xaios nailed it.
> 
> Although...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----


----------



## Murdstone

The more bars you have under your name, the longer your e-penis will grow. This is how forums work.


----------



## Explorer

Huh.

I thought both rep and like gave some kind of rep enhancement. I will do both to recognize a good post.

Now I find out that likes are worthless in terms of enhancing a member.

That didn't come out right. 

*laugh*


----------



## Miek

Sometimes I do 25reps to a set, sometimes more, sometimes less, depends on how I'm feelin'


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Explorer said:


> Huh.
> Now I find out that likes are worthless in terms of enhancing a member.
> 
> That didn't come out right.





I'm pretty sure that likes don't give any rep at all. I'm pretty sure I remember way back when it first started that there were talks of having likes give only a fraction of what giving regular rep, but I don't think it ever came to fruition. I might be wrong though.


----------



## MJS

Metal Ken is the king of rep.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I like the likes.
It's a great way to agree with or endorse someone's post without having to expand upon it or waste thread page space with good ole ^this or the agree icon.

I believe you can disable the rep system if you like, but not the like system (maybe).


----------



## ZEBOV

The like system was the best thing to happen to this forum.


----------



## Valennic

ZEBOV said:


> The like system was the best thing to happen to this forum.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm waiting on the next ban list post, which should be any second now. I can't like it enough neither. Good fucking riddance!


----------



## broj15

ZEBOV said:


> I'm waiting on the next ban list post, which should be any second now. I can't like it enough neither. Good fucking riddance!


 
+1. I always look forward to seeing what kind of stupidity people are up to lol


----------



## ZEBOV

broj15 said:


> +1. I always look forward to seeing what kind of stupidity people are up to lol



I saw the stupidity before the ban


----------



## broj15

I've always wondered if i was the only one who finds the people that get banned and then read the posts that got them in the situation they're in for teh lulz


----------



## Metal_Webb

broj15 said:


> I've always wondered if i was the only one who finds the people that get banned and then read the posts that got them in the situation they're in for teh lulz



It's normally something really, really out of line or posting in the classifieds lol


----------



## skeels

Oo how can I get a black rep box?
That's so cool!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

skeels said:


> Oo how can I get a black rep box?
> That's so cool!



By becoming a Contributor via a small fee, part of which goes to the St. Jude Children's Hospital. 

Then you'll have the option to disable rep, as well as a few other bonuses like a larger PM inbox, larger avatar file size, etc.

Not to mention getting a little "non-e" respect from me for caring enough about this place to help keep it around.


----------



## Xaios

I notice that you receive your first golden rep bar at 12,000 rep points. How many points it takes to get another, I'm not sure.

Again, probably just easier to gain the favor of a diety of some kind.

Also, if reps a post but they themselves don't have enough rep to actual add points to your rep, their rep message will be accompanied by a little black box on your rep profile instead of the usual green positive or red negative box.


----------



## Jinogalpa

MaxOfMetal said:


> By becoming a Contributor via a small fee, part of which goes to the St. Jude Children's Hospital.



thats great, i have always thought to contribute and after your post i finally did.


----------



## Fiction

I want to contribute just so I can Out-Freaky-.Gif Randy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fiction said:


> I want to contribute just so I can Out-Freaky-.Gif Randy.



ImPossible


----------



## EndOfWill

Seems to me like most people use the reputation feature for the dumbest reasons.
I.e. giving someone a negative rep because they like a band you don't. 
I don't see the point in that honestly.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I think you can turn the rep feature off if you like.

Personally I find it entertaining to see when decent logic and common opinion lead others to do what is essentially the same as writing bad things about you on the bathroom wall. lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TRENCHLORD said:


> I think you can turn the rep feature off if you like.


 
Only if you're a Contributor.


----------



## Pooluke41

TRENCHLORD said:


> I think you can turn the rep feature off if you like.
> 
> Personally I find it entertaining to see when decent logic and common opinion lead others to do what is essentially the same as writing bad things about you on the bathroom wall. lol



"Want a good time? Call TRENCHLORD at 0176453254!"


----------



## Explorer

EndOfWill said:


> Seems to me like *most people use the reputation feature for the dumbest reasons.
> I.e. giving someone a negative rep because they like a band you don't. *
> I don't see the point in that honestly.



Even looking at your current profile, I see that you have three positive reps and two negative. *Most of the people who gave you rep gave you positive rep, and you haven't even been here a month. That disproves your point.*

The average member gets more positive rep than negative over time, and it's been noted that no one has more rep than is deserved. 

I suspect that you don't see the point in giving positive rep to those whom you've found knowledgeable or helpful, but that's the point that I find in the rep system. It's not about me, it's about acknowledging them.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I've seen a fair number of rep abuse bannings of late, so the mods are obviously keeping an eye out for the douchbags (said while looking over my own shoulder lol).


----------



## Rap Hat

How does the little "rep comment" thing work? Like, when you hover over the rep bar it will say something. Is it based on amount or kind of rep? Mine went from from "Jewel in the rough" to "Will be famous soon enough", then back to "Jewel in the rough".

As an aside, do all positive and negative reps show up in your profile or are there situations where they won't? I tried to leave +rep for someone a while back and it never showed on their profile.


----------



## Rick

Well...












<-------


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^now that's rep royalty


----------



## Rick

TRENCHLORD said:


> ^now that's rep royalty


----------



## ZEBOV

TRENCHLORD said:


> I think you can turn the rep feature off if you like.
> 
> Personally I find it entertaining to see when decent logic and common opinion lead others to do what is essentially the same as writing bad things about you on the bathroom wall. lol



I tend to get negged for the dumbest shit, like when I said that I like killing my team mates in online video games, I was neg repped. All they said was "piece of shit".
What I want to know is: if they think I'm a piece of shit, what do they think of sex offenders?


----------



## Sicarius

bigger pieces of shit, probably.

I too end up with the same dumb reasons for neg rep.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Zebov, they must have remembered you


----------



## niffnoff

BlackMastodon said:


> Zebov, they must have remembered you



Waits for "ZEBOV likes this"


----------



## Fiction

*NoTipsLady* gets 7 days for not tipping.

ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## skeels

I guess I haven't even been around long enough to get neg repped.

Wait - isn't this the How to tell New Forum Members thread? 

Ah fergit it...





No wait -I got neg rep for xmas!


----------



## ZEBOV

Hey everyone! The poster above me doesn't have enough neg rep! Let's give him some!


----------



## Explorer

You know, I was tempted. *laugh*

Since you already got it in, I'll balance it right out.

Incidentally, I just learned that it's more valuable for me to give positive rep than thanks. Live and learn....


----------



## skeels

ZEBOV said:


> Hey everyone! The poster above me doesn't have enough neg rep! Let's give him some!



ZEBOV likes this.

No wait...

skeels likes this!


----------



## Xaios

Explorer said:


> Incidentally, I just learned that it's more valuable for me to give positive rep than thanks. Live and learn....



Indeed. Alas, thanking posts, while still nice, doesn't have the old school cred of rep, nor the constant visual cue of how much a person has. 

Besides, let's face it, the green bar is analogous to e-peen; the longer, the better. And a gold-tipped one is the best.


----------



## Rick

Xaios said:


> Besides, let's face it, the green bar is analogous to e-peen; the longer, the better. And a gold-tipped one is the best.



Yes, it is.


----------



## Pooluke41

Curse you, you small bar...

Need to get some e-Viagra.


----------



## Xaios

All the ladies want to feel Rick's green bar, to stroke it, to cup the golden tip in their palms and to experience the ecstacy of "getting repped by Rick."


----------



## Michael T

ZEBOV LIKES this thread


----------



## Dan

Xaios said:


> All the ladies want to feel Rick's green bar, to stroke it, to cup the golden tip in their palms and to experience the ecstacy of "getting repped by Rick."





He's just jelous because Chris's is longer


----------



## Rick

Xaios said:


> All the ladies want to feel Rick's green bar, to stroke it, to cup the golden tip in their palms and to experience the ecstacy of "getting repped by Rick."



Crap, Rob, I've already repped you. 



Dan said:


> He's just jelous because Chris's is longer



I'm gonna rep you anyway.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh the irony... I got my second rep bar in a thread about rep...

Thanks Rick.


----------



## poisonelvis

if it makes me laugh out loud,it gets rep.!!!!,i really don't give neg(unless it's a race thing or something very tastless)it is the land of the free after all.


----------



## Xaios

Rick said:


> Crap, Rob, I've already repped you.



Yes you have, big boy. And I hope you continue to do so, again and again.


----------



## MFB

Pfft, reps is for dildos


----------

